# suggestions for a 20L



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

Looking for some suggestions for stocking my newly aquired 20L.....i actually got two of them, one will be used as a hospital/quarantine tank.......

thanks.....
Robb


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

A small group of Julidochrois transcriptus. Just provide some small caves.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this a 20 gallons long? Try sparkling gouramis, hengeli rasboras and kuhli loaches.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

yes, a 20 long........


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Lupin said:


> Is this a 20 gallons long? Try sparkling gouramis, hengeli rasboras and kuhli loaches.


20 litres, not 20 gallons according to the post.

I would suggst a betta, and perhaps a msytery snail, or a few shrimp.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

sorry for the confusion........it is a 20 Gallon Long.........
what about "red fire" gouramis or blue gouramis or dwarf gouramis?
would any of those be good?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> sorry for the confusion........it is a 20 Gallon Long.........


Ok, 20 gallon opens up a lot more possibilites.

What kind of fish do you like? Tropical Community? Slighty Aggresive? Cichilds?

Sorry for the questions. :roll:


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

Cody said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > sorry for the confusion........it is a 20 Gallon Long.........
> ...


no problem........
my 46gallon contains african cichlids, so i am kind of partial to cichlids.....
but i am also open to other interesting suggestions............


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> Cody said:
> 
> 
> > TrashmanNYC said:
> ...


I like cics as well.  

You could add some dwarf cics maybe, such as blue rams.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

nice.......i was thinking either blue rams or bolivian rams......
how many would you recomend and would i be able to stock anything else with them?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

TrashmanNYC said:


> nice.......i was thinking either blue rams or bolivian rams......
> how many would you recomend and would i be able to stock anything else with them?


There are some answers that can be found in this thread.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=97215#97215

One male and 2 females in the blue rams' case would be my suggestion with plenty of hiding places.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

i think im leaning towards the Bolivian Rams......1m, 2 f
i saw in the other thread you mentioned stocking gouramis with them........how many gouramis could i add and which ones?
also could i add some otto cats?
and how should i set up the tank? sand, rocks, plants?

Thanks.......
Robb


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

i know, i know.......im all over the place, but Im liking "kribs" (Pelvicachromis pulcher) more and more.........what can i stock with them? I've read in a few places that you could use barbs, would tiger barbs be okay? 
also, how would you recomend setting up the tank? sand subrstrate, rocks/caves? 

Thanks.......... 
Robb


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

angelfish would be good, if some are expensive, but are really something to look at


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

teh13371 said:


> angelfish would be good, if some are expensive, but are really something to look at


i would love angel fish, but i dont think the tank is tall enough.....its only 12" high.......


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> teh13371 said:
> 
> 
> > angelfish would be good, if some are expensive, but are really something to look at
> ...


Not enough for angels I'm afraid, like you suspected.

Your trio of rams sounds like a good idea.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

now im thinking either Kribs or Multies............  :?:


----------



## teh13371 (Dec 10, 2007)

there are lots of smaller ones who look good too


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

okay, im gonna go with a pair of kribs and a mix of cherry and gold barbs.....would the two different barbs school together or should i just go with 6-8 cherry barbs? I was thinking 3 or 4 or each for a little color.......... 

Robb


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Cherrys will shoal, but unlike many other fish, they behave as if they were just as comfortable alone or without large numbers. Course, if you have a male, you'll get better color from him if you put a female in the tank, and better color from the female if you put in a second female. Also, if you put in another trio of 1 male two females, you'll get some fun, low level sparring between the males.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

tophat665 said:


> Cherrys will shoal, but unlike many other fish, they behave as if they were just as comfortable alone or without large numbers. Course, if you have a male, you'll get better color from him if you put a female in the tank, and better color from the female if you put in a second female. Also, if you put in another trio of 1 male two females, you'll get some fun, low level sparring between the males.


so what would you recomend, 6 or 8? is there a way to tell the difference b/w male and female? should i go all cherrys or mix the cherrys and golds?

Thanks.....


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Go with 2 males and 4 females. The males are red (pink when stressed) the females are an orangey beige (paler when stressed).

You could mix cherries and golds, I suppose. 3 Cherries and however many golds would fit in your bioload. Not sure how many that would be offhand.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

well, its just gonna be the pair of kribs and the school of barbs......i have a penguin 350 on the tank...........


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

what are your thoughts about a school of tiger barbs in with the kribs instead?


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

TrashmanNYC said:


> what are your thoughts about a school of tiger barbs in with the kribs instead?


I wouldn't put tiger barbs in a 20g tank. I'd recommend at least 40g for those barbs, 50g being preferable as they actually grow quite big and are highly active. On top of that I think there may be agression issues with the tiger barbs and kribs, despite them occuying different levels of the tank.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

Falina's just about right there. I'd say you would want at least a 36" tank for tiger barbs, and at least 16" of vertical, preferabley 18 or more, if you're going to try and sneak bottom dwellers in on them, 22" if you want bottom and top. It's my understanding that Tiger Barbs will Own the middle of the tank. I think in a 20 long, they would perceive midwater as from surface to substrate.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks.....it was just a thought..........
Kribs and cherry/gold barbs it is........ 8)


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

good choice of fish! i have cherry barbs and love them. they are cool to look at and get along with every one.


----------

